# Which Sig should i use?



## rhyguy (Nov 16, 2007)

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont know which one i like most


----------



## Ducky (Nov 16, 2007)

I voted 4 ... But it's too big!!


----------



## dice (Nov 16, 2007)

maybe a little harsh but none of them are really appealing to me... I guess the 1st one is the best but if there was a "none of the above option" I'd choose that.

They're either too plain or overly crammed full of images.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 16, 2007)

none but for the choices here number 4.


----------



## frostfire (Nov 16, 2007)

None but if I had to choose I'd say option 1.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 16, 2007)

1...
..or this one if you want it, didn't turn out tooooo bad.


----------



## Jax (Nov 16, 2007)

^ Use that one.

mthr is the best!


----------



## dice (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> 1...
> ..or this one if you want it, didn't turn out tooooo bad.


I like it


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> 1...
> ..or this one if you want it, didn't turn out tooooo bad.



Win


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 17, 2007)

Sig 2 won't load so I won't vote on the others yet, but 3 is very difficult to read. It'd work better with the monster in the middle taken out, the two on either side moved further apart to make room for the text and a change of font and text colour.


----------



## dice (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Sig 2 won't load so I won't vote on the others yet, but 3 is very difficult to read. It'd work better with the monster in the middle taken out, the two on either side moved further apart to make room for the text and a change of font and text colour.


thats the one with his name in orange

like this v


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

Use mthr's. It's better than ANY other.






except mine


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

Epic Win!... needs a border though.

Rhy pm'ed me.. I think he's working on one based on the one I did. Can't wait to see it.

..and actually I do like his yellow ones... both #2 and the one he's got now. Sunburst rocks.


----------



## dice (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Epic Win!... needs a border though.
> 
> ..and actually I do like his yellow ones... both #2 and the one he's got now. Sunburst rocks.


I agree with both statements


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> 1...
> ..or this one if you want it, didn't turn out tooooo bad.



Go with mthr's idea. It's steeped in legendary. If that sig was a woman I'd have a one night stand, not call it for 3 years, then call it again and be like "hey baby, want to hook up tonight?". And she'd be all "Oh yeah Ace, totally". Then she'd end up pregnant, I'd marry her at risk of gunshot wound, and then 40 years later we'd both be killed in what would be called a bizarre murder/suicide that was actually a well crafted ruse designed by my mortal nemesis. On the positive side our child graduated with honors from Harvard, so, uh, yay.







Either that or go with number 3 or your current one. Those are nice too.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 19, 2007)

i like the 4th one


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> 1...
> ..or this one if you want it, didn't turn out tooooo bad.



mthr's FTW!


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 15, 2007)

you do realise that this thread is almost a month old


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2007)

oh well just wanted to say


----------

